# FS Holy rock



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

80$ for both firm


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how big are these pieces


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its a 180 gallon tank in the pic. i can measure if you really want too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the big one is about 20 inches long and 10 inches high 
the small one is about 18 inches long and 14 inches high 
good deal bump 
there like 80$ a piece


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

price is good, are they limestone?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> price is good, are they limestone?


no i dont know what it is. almost like white granite bump to the top


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

needs to go looks really nice in tanks


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will trade for cool community fish too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will trade for monos,rainbows fish our lots of neon tetras


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

stuff looks good in a tank bump for cool rock


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

make me a offer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.....................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

want it gone


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump............................


----------

